# How's poppy?



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Just wondering how poppy is doing and if she's home yet? 
Hope her big girl op went well x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw thanks Tracey, I posted on your Billy thread but I'll try and copy a bit here, we got her at half three and she came waggling out of the surgery very sparky, phew!

It went well and she's sleeping now and has had something to eat, she's very mobile already and doesn't need picking up so that's good cos I was scared I'd hurt her. I'll take a photo later, I don't want to move and disturb her at the mo xxx Thank goodness it's done. I had to console myself with retail therapy while she was at the vets and now have a considerably depleted bank account but on the plus side I now own a lovely half price wolf skin throw from Beales, some posh hand scrub and cream and some new tops and pj's (Pets at Home came into the equation too of course so Poppy has got a big snake, a new Kong rope emu thing and some pig's ears) ;0))


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm glad she is ok! Thank goodness they only need to be done once!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you, I know, we both felt like torturers walking away from the vets and this is the first pain she's had in her little life and it's our fault...the guilt oh the guilt! But it's got to be better than skulking around and avoiding other dogs for one month in every 6 and oh so much better than a teenage pregnancy


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Did you get doggy painkiller?
She will be fine I'm sure, she sounds live she is already recovering well! 
Loving the sound of the wolfskin throw - post a pic of that too!!  x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good to know that Poppy is home and snoozing happily ... hope she doesn't think the wolkskin throw is a super new chew toy


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Did you get doggy painkiller?
> She will be fine I'm sure, she sounds live she is already recovering well!
> Loving the sound of the wolfskin throw - post a pic of that too!!  x


It's gorgeous, I wanted it for Xmas but it was £150  so I got a nice woolly grey check throw and wolfy cushions instead but it was reduced to £60 today (fate!) so I nabbed it. It's not unwrapped but I'll photo it, promise!

Marzi Poppy had a little bite of one of the wolfy cushions when they arrived but understands they're off limits now  At least when we're in the room hee hee.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh and yes we got doggy painkillers


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Slightly wobbly but hungry


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She is a superstar patient!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Love and hugs to miss poppy xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

So glad that little Poppy is recovering well! We shopped too when Molly got done spent 400 dollars on shoes ha! I guess if your shopping it takes your mind off things it's like therapy She looks adorable in her onesie she's a little super star! Give her lots of gentle cuddles!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Glad the onesie fits her, hope my sewing is up to scratch 

Definitely a good sign that she's standing up and eating. What a trooper! Sounds like you might have a long 10 days ahead of you....


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Awk so glad little Poppy is doing well!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Good Girl Poppy!! Sounds like she is doing really well!! XXOO


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Glad the onesie fits her, hope my sewing is up to scratch
> 
> Definitely a good sign that she's standing up and eating. What a trooper! Sounds like you might have a long 10 days ahead of you....


It's like you fitted her for it  She's just had a wee (outside) and then some wandering about in pain a bit I think but lying down again now. We've turned the TV off for proper quiet hoping that she'll drop off. She may need the blow up collar later though because she's already tried to lick her wound aw!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I would put the blow up collar on Molly if I wasn't around just to be on the safe side cause a few times I did catch her licking the area over the onesie! The onesie is great I kept it on her the whole time and the vet said it was a great idea as it kept her belly clean. He had never heard of that neither did I. I found out here Hope Poppy has a good sleep tonight!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

She did. I didn't. As she doesn't want to relax with the collar on, we made a bed up on the floor next to her from the sofa cushions. That way, I could make sure she wasn't playing with the wound in the night.

I think she was in a bit of pain and maybe didn't understand why I was there and was very restless until about 2am. She then snuggled up with me until about 6am when I woke up with cramp in my leg, a neck bent at right angles and also freezen stiff. She's very relaxed now but sneaked my slipper away before - so the old Popster is returning.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Datun Walnut said:


> She did. I didn't. As she doesn't want to relax with the collar on, we made a bed up on the floor next to her from the sofa cushions. That way, I could make sure she wasn't playing with the wound in the night.
> 
> I think she was in a bit of pain and maybe didn't understand why I was there and was very restless until about 2am. She then snuggled up with me until about 6am when I woke up with cramp in my leg, a neck bent at right angles and also freezen stiff. She's very relaxed now but sneaked my slipper away before - so the old Popster is returning.


Had to laugh!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

The day shift is moving in now. I'm off for an hours kip in a real bed


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Well done Neil, sleep well, your work here is done 

I've just had my breakfast and shared a bit of banana with Poppy and she'd already had some BH and some of the Royal Canin meat the vet gave us (and a painkiller) so she's doing well. I decided she might be ready to play and tempted her with the new snake (it's all a bit biblical here!). It's already lost it's tongue and head squeaker  but it's keeping her busy.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Slightly wobbly but hungry


We have that same red and white blanket. I got mine in AZ. I am so glad she is doing well. In s day or two it will be like nothing happened. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What a devoted night nurse you are! A veritable Florence Nightingale.  I am really glad to hear the Popster is in such good hands and is more relaxed this morning.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> We have that same red and white blanket. I got mine in AZ. I am so glad she is doing well. In s day or two it will be like nothing happened.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


We've had that blanket for years! I moved the settee cushions onto the floor so we can have a bit of comfort but she can't start leaping on and off  so I've used all sorts of towels and throws to cover everything, the house looks like a student bedsit


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> We've had that blanket for years! I moved the settee cushions onto the floor so we can have a bit of comfort but she can't start leaping on and off  so I've used all sorts of towels and throws to cover everything, the house looks like a student bedsit


Ha - thats like my couches, i love cushions and nice throws - they are all scrunched up on the back of the couches out of paws way!
the couches have lovely cheap fleece blankets on for their comfort 
when is the wolfskin coming out? poor poppy, she would of felt much better if her and niel had that for comfort and warmth last night x


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

fairlie said:


> What a devoted night nurse you are! A veritable Florence Nightingale.  I am really glad to hear the Popster is in such good hands and is more relaxed this morning.


 That's me. Florence Nightingale : the lady with the lump


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

That sounds odd in quite a few ways Neil, I think you need a little snooze this afternoon my love. I might even unwrap wolfy as a treat, is there any chocolate?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well I think Poppy is very lucky to have 2 devoted carers, oh dear I have had a terrible thought about florences glowing lamp.....(whats my name - Tracey?!!)


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> That's me. Florence Nightingale : the lady with the lump





Mazzapoo said:


> That sounds odd in quite a few ways Neil, I think you need a little snooze this afternoon my love. I might even unwrap wolfy as a treat, is there any chocolate?


 Glad little miss is doing ok! I think mommy and daddy need a snooze or "somethang"!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Well I think Poppy is very lucky to have 2 devoted carers, oh dear I have had a terrible thought about florences glowing lamp.....(whats my name - Tracey?!!)


???? I'm puzzled, is this an enigma for me to resolve??
Florence's glowing lamp?????
I just put it in google...... Hoping for an answer ...And it listed your quote lol 
Anyone else get it???


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok mods where are you? It says "keep it clean" in the chit chat forum, but we are not there. Should we explain to Tracey where Marion's mind is going or let it lie?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Ok mods where are you? It says "keep it clean" in the chit chat forum, but we are not there. Should we explain to Tracey where Marion's mind is going or let it lie?


Haha considering I was a bit of a wild child.....until my early 30's!!!!! I do need some explanations from Marion - she has me every time


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh Dear, 

I've got a dirtier mind than most and even I'm at a loss here.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Ok mods where are you? It says "keep it clean" in the chit chat forum, but we are not there. Should we explain to Tracey where Marion's mind is going or let it lie?


Fairlie put me and the dirty walnut out of our curious misery  x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

No way no how, it was Marion who thought of it, let her explain!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am so unobservant. I just read the hilarious tag line of Mr. Walnuts. Has that been there forever?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I am totally lost!

However glad the Popster is doing so well


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I am so unobservant. I just read the hilarious tag line of Mr. Walnuts. Has that been there forever?


They change regularly - the funniest cleverest one I read was about a trip to the zoo, the mother in law and something about a wardrobe - relating to a lion witch and wardrobe - I'm sure he'll post it again for you x


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I am so unobservant. I just read the hilarious tag line of Mr. Walnuts. Has that been there forever?


The one Tracey is talking about was; "Just had another night on the couch for suggesting that the weekend visiting the zoo, the mother-in-law and IKEA was like that book CS Lewis wrote"


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Priceless, do you com up with these yourself or does someone write your material?

More importantly, how is little Popster this morning? Has restraining her become an issue yet?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tinman said:


> ???? I'm puzzled, is this an enigma for me to resolve??
> Florence's glowing lamp?????
> I just put it in google...... Hoping for an answer ...And it listed your quote lol
> Anyone else get it???


Well it was just that we all know of florence with her (glowing) lamp - Neil called himself the 'lady with the lump' instead and I wondered if his lump glowed like florence's lamp did!!!, sorry, just my mind but I'm really surprised you were not on the same wavelength! and I hope this explanation makes sense! 

Yes, How is Poppy?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Well it was just that we all know of florence with her (glowing) lamp - Neil called himself the 'lady with the lump' instead and I wondered if his lump glowed like florence's lamp did!!!, sorry, just my mind but I'm really surprised you were not on the same wavelength! and I hope this explanation makes sense!
> 
> Yes, How is Poppy?


Quite right - let's put the focus back on Poppy and off the Walnut's lump  
How is Poppy puppy today?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ah yes, back to the matter in hand (ahem..sorry couldn't resist!).

Today has been the most exciting day, after being confined to the house and garden (on lead) since Monday we are all thoroughly bored. Neil's off work this week but has his own small business fixing computers etc so he's at least been out and seen the world a few times  

Anyway poor Poppy has been going bonkers wanting a walk, the garden really does not cut it and she gets all excited when the lead comes out and then visibly slumps when we avoid the gate, aw! So we went to the bit of grass at the end of our road and back  whoo! She tripped along all excited and was looking up at us all happy the little love. The birds were singing, the sun was out and the sky was blue, perfect! 

To add to today's 'devil may care attitude' I've also washed the onsie (she's a mucky pup and somehow it was filthy and hanging off her bum like Steptoe's long johns ) So I've gone for a sort of '80's Madonna look with a t shirt and scrunchie...just need some lace gloves now).


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

She seems really comfortable, lying in all her normal positions and wagging lots. The wound looks fine and we're back tomorrow for a check up (they used dissolving stitches so at least we don't need another visit for those).
Thank you all for caring


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

This one's for Tracey, my new wolfy skin adorning Poppy's day bed  The photo doesn't do it justice though, it's so soft and furry!! Can't wait til the sofa's reassembled to try it out properly, just need a bit of snow and the wood burner lit and I'll pretend I'm in an ice hotel


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It looks lumpy! and not wolf like at all. Are you sure it is wolf or have you been fleeced?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Baaah! It's not LUMPY  That's merely my artful presentation, the 'just got out of bed' look (I subscribe to that look in many areas of life) Now please simply adore it!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Sorry, I forgot to mention I adore it! Really, really adore it!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you, now doesn't that feel much better?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> This one's for Tracey, my new wolfy skin adorning Poppy's day bed  The photo doesn't do it justice though, it's so soft and furry!! Can't wait til the sofa's reassembled to try it out properly, just need a bit of snow and the wood burner lit and I'll pretend I'm in an ice hotel


I love it! - my idea of of heaven snuggled up with a lovely throw, a couple of cuddly poos, fire blazing and the wine chilled!!!
Or maybe it would have to be vodka for the full authentic ice hotel feel! With fairlies fab icicles x
I've got my eye on a big hide rug in ikea! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> It looks lumpy! and not wolf like at all. Are you sure it is wolf or have you been fleeced?


Very clever! I see what you did there fairlie - a sheep in wolfs clothing  x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

And I hope you also saw my 'baaah' ?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> And I hope you also saw my 'baaah' ?


I saw your baaaa! 
And I also admired you frequently adorn the just got out of bed look - it's my favourite, more shabby shabby than shabby chic! X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Phew, thank you, I need extra acknowledgement today because I'm becoming agoraphobic


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Phew, thank you, I need extra acknowledgement today because I'm becoming agoraphobic


Stir crazy! At least it's not "I need to be out there" weather....Watch super star dogs on ch 4, I'm going to catch it on plus one @6.30


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

It's set to record, wasn't that cockapoo lovely last night?!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Missed it 
Funny labradoodle on tonight's called fergus x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Try 4od. There's oodles of doodles eh?


----------

